# What tyres?



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

My tyres are Michelin 225/65 R16CP. I have been exceptionally pleased with them as they never loose pressure. I don't know if they are inflated with something other than air or just very good? 

The van is 2007 and mileage is 50K. I dont know if the tyre are original or not. The spare has never been used. The rear have plenty of tread but front two need replacing. The question is what ones will be a good match if I just replace the front two? Good grip in winter would also be useful.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Try Michilen Agiles.(M + S) ideal for mud and snow, and a must if you travel though Germany in the winter.

Keith :wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Go for a well known "white van man" tyre, such as Vanco or similar.

They have exactly the same speed and load rating as the (much more expensive) CP type. !!

If you do a search you will see this has been discussed a lot in the past !!


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi

toyo H09 !

mud and snow, been fine in the heat this summer, great in the snow!

went to toyo web site , got local dealers, played them off and one 10 miles away ordered & 4 fitted £400

very pleased

change all four or identify how old back ones are
mine is a 2007 so all 4 changed 

recommended

neill


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I replaced identical Michelin camping tyres with Continental Vanco Winter 2 - 225/65 R16C 8 PR 112/110R all round, which are a Mud & Snow tyre rather than specifically winter compound.

I've only done a few thousand miles on them so far, but the first thing I noticed was how quiet they were compared to the Michelin Campings, and the grip on wet grass is *much* better - the Michelins used to spin quite easily and so far I've not lost grip on wet grass / mud.

People say they'll wear quicker than a tyre made of a harder compound but I figure my mileage isn't that high, so if they last 5 or 6 years I'll be quite happy.

I agonised about tyre pressures, went through all the load index calculations from the Tyresafe brochure, ran my axle weights through the 'Jason Formula' (from a thread about a year back) and ended up using 50psi Front and 58psi rear, which also 'looks correct'.


----------



## moch (May 21, 2005)

*Wheels & Tyres*

I recently fitted four new tyres to my 2007 motorhome. Although I had driven only 35,000 miles, the tyres were 7 years old. I got a good deal at National Tyres-£100 per tyre balanced and fitted. The original tyres were Continental 225 70 r15c so had the same fitted. In my opinion they are a very good and reasonably priced tyre. There are rumours going about that tyres will have to be replaced after 3 years regardless of mileage.

moch


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

My 2006 tyres had visually degraded on the sidewalls and also the tread on the outer edges, the inside of the tyres were fine so obviously the sun had taken its toll. I would be less inclined to replace tyres that passed a thorough visual inspection but instead monitor them closely at your discretion. 

On my last van I took the spare out from under the vehicle (no point leaving it under there to rot!) and put it on the front of the vehicle and purchased a single matching tyre to go on the front which ran fine for 25,000 miles.

On this vehicle I went for 4x Hankook RA18 tyres 225/65/16 which are one of the quietest commercial tyres available and its made a big difference to our van. I guess the old rubber had hardened. Cost was £84.50 each bought online plus £10 each fitting. They are also Mud and Snow (M+S) rated.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you all for your advice. I have checked the rears again and they are fine so I will replace just the front pair with Michelin Agilis Camping to keep similarity. Just ordered them. Might just swap one rear with the spare at the same time.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

andrewball1000 said:


> Thank you all for your advice. I have checked the rears again and they are fine so I will replace just the front pair with Michelin Agilis Camping to keep similarity. Just ordered them. Might just swap one rear with the spare at the same time.


Personally I prefer to keep tyres of an equal tread wear on the same axel and so if you was to utilise the spare I would have put it on the front and matched it up with another (new) tyre. The age shouldn't make any difference. I then put the part worn tyre under the van as the part worn spare would still have a couple of 1,000 mile left on it.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

age will make a difference as rubber will degenerate over time

joe


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Addie said:


> Personally I prefer to keep tyres of an equal tread wear on the same axel and so if you was to utilise the spare I would have put it on the front and matched it up with another (new) tyre. The age shouldn't make any difference. I then put the part worn tyre under the van as the part worn spare would still have a couple of 1,000 mile left on it.


Thanks Addie. I've also just realised that the spare is on a steel rim while the others are on ally. It would need changing. It is also stored under the Truma drain so I cant vouch for its quality after all this time. I am not sure I would want to mix it on an axle with newer and slightly different tyre. It just might say where it is for now.


----------

